# Sewing Your Own Diapers



## AndSoMuchmore (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is the correct forum to put this and my computer has been acting whacky and stalling out on forum searches so I didn't chance it BUT does anyone out there use cloth diapers exclusively (or almost exclusively) that they have sewn?

My best friend in the entire world is finally having a baby (after nearly a decade of infertility) and I wanted to give her something that would be really meaningful. She is a tree hugger at heart and is seriously troubled by the idea of thousands of diapers created by her little one. I have two basic questions. 

1) I know that everyone has a different experience but is it feasible to use cloth diapers exclusively (or almost exclusively) from birth to potty training?

2) That said, how many diapers should I make? Should I use a combination of styles or will one type of diaper cover all of the stages of life (I know I'll need to make different sizes)? Also, she refuses to peek at the sex of the baby so we won't know if we're dealing with a boy or a girl until the end. Are there different types that are better for different sexes? 

I'm going to put the work in to get this done because I know that it means so much to her but I wanted to hear some sage wisdom from those who've been there. Am open to links or any diaper and/or diaper making advice that you have. 

THANK YOU!


----------



## Ressa (Feb 1, 2010)

I provide the daycare for my grandson  And make cloth diapers to use on him while he is here. First I made the cute fitted pocket ones with velcro closures and those are wonderful but I found the sizing too restrictive. I've now settled on simple flannel prefolds with diaper pins. One size there should pretty much do it!
I found a pattern online for fleece soakers and those seem to work wonderful in place of rubber pants. Just make sure the fleece you use has a nice amount of stretch.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Cloth diapers seem to be having a wonderful resurgence of popularity. Disposable diapers weren't around when many of us had our kids and we did fine with cloth diapers from birth to potty training. When my DIL was pregnant 2 yrs ago I found many links to info on making your own so I am sure you can find lots of info in line. I seem to remember we were told you need about 3-4 dozen if you don't want to be washing diapers all the time at first. Older babies seem to use less diapers per day. That said I think I could have managed easily with far less. What a meaningful gift you are giving your friend I am sure she will be thrilled.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

There are many sites on making cloth diapers, just google. We have a lady here on HT that has made a very successful business of making cloth diapers. The name of her diapers is Pish Posh Applesauce. She has a website by that name and on Facebook also. Her diapers are so cute! You might look on Etsy or Ebay. You'll find thousands to see. Also, there are some free patterns online as well as patterns you can purchase online. I've done research, thinking about sewing them for profit, but haven't got that far yet. This is a really good forum to join to learn more. Make Laugh Love : Forum


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

I HATE the pocket diapers or the all in ones. Especially ones that are made from fleece as it seems to really hold onto the urine smell. I prefer the old style of prefolds (cotton) and LOVE the new claw type "pins". I also love the diaper covers (replacement for the old "rubber" pants) that are made from the new laminated vinyl OR the wool covers. I have found that ones with a gusset fit better around the legs of newborns and keep blowouts more contained.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

My baby just turned 40 last week!!!!! Back then, Pampers were just coming out, and were very expensive. I bet I only used a box or 2 the whole time (like when traveling). I think I had about 3 dozen cloth diapers, and washed them about every other day. Mine were store bought, and I did use he old fashioned plastic pants.

I still have a few diapers around here somewhere. They make great scrub rags, and dusting cloths.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I've made all in ones. What a pain. If you can afford it, buy her some AIO for 3 month size. Make some hemp diapers yourself that require a pair of plastic pants and clips. Buy a dozen cloth, the type you can fold to any size.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

All three of my kids were raised with nothing BUT cloth diapers. That's all they had back then, my youngest is 40 and I tried pampers on her but they broke her out. They were all just a big square and you had to fold them to fit the baby. So as the baby grew you just folded the diaper to compesate.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

My sons are 20 thru 28. I used only cloth diapers on them. I did not like the prefolds. I used the 16" x 32" and folded them myself at the size they needed right then.

In addition to diapers and covers might I suggest some bags from the laminated vinyl fabric to use to hold the wet ones when she is out. I used grocery bags or zipper bags when I had them but some nice draw string ones would be helpful.


----------



## AndSoMuchmore (Feb 4, 2012)

The one major setback that I have come across is that I'm highly allergic to wool 

I was hoping to avoid plastics and petrochemicals (she made some radical changes to avoid plastics and bpa and magically got pregnant) but it seems like everything I'm reading has a plastic layer to keep the moisture in. If it's unavoidable, it's unavoidable and it's better than using disposable diapers but does anyone know of an alternative?

I may contact a friend of hers who is good with these things to see if she can do the wool layer or maybe save my pennies and order them instead.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I had some kushies AIOs and liked them OK, but my preferred ones were chinese cotton prefolds with a good velcroed cover (no need for pins/closures with a snug fit cover). Even with all the good shaped diaperatterns out there, I'd still go with prefolds were I to do it again


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You don't have to use wool. Hemp is really good. If she isn't going to use plastic, then the outside of the diaper will feel damp when the baby pees. This is not the end of the world, just change the baby. You can use the patterns for the AIO, just don't use a layer of plastic, use another layer of cotton or hemp.


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

I used cotton cloth for all three of our children, now 27, 25 & 21. If we weren't going any where I didn't keep rubber pants/diaper covering on them at all, I just changed the diaper when it got soiled. About the only time I used disposables was when we went camping (we always brought our trash out with us) or (rarely) when traveling. I didn't see a lot of diaper rash, mainly because I probably didn't let them be in soiled diapers for very long, but that's one of the problems with disposables, I think little ones don't get changed as often than if they're using a cloth diaper---but ya'll probably already know that. 
Now that one of our daughters is expecting our first grandchild, among the baby things I'll be keeping here will be cloth diapers. I love seeing diapers hanging on the clothesline.
God bless,
jd


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

The ones I made 20 years ago were just cotton flannel. I used the plastic pants over them for moisture control. When I made them I did not put the velcro on because I was cheap I just used the safety pins. I also used some of the pre-folds because for my baby shower instead of games they had everyone embroider a design on them.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> When I made them I did not put the velcro on because I was cheap I just used the safety pins.


You don't need velcro on the diapers themselves, I used a good wrap (that had velcro closures). Given all the good outer-cover options out there, plastic pants tend to be the last things you'd want to use in modern cloth diapering...


----------

